# Felling trees with split trunks



## ironwood (Feb 5, 2003)

When lightning strikes a tree, wind damage, or decay of the major leader crotch splits the tree down the trunk of the tree, I have used a method that will make the removal a lot safer and take less time than "reducing the upper crown" before making the final cut. All I do is grab a logging chain and 2 or 3 boomers. I start at the top and boom the trunk together and work down to the felling cut with other chain wraps as necessary. A few times I have added a lower "chain wrap" below the felling notch (from the same chain above notch) to keep the cut-off trunk from hitting a natural gas meter, etc. By keeping these two wraps close to the cut-off, the butt won't move very much. Just wanted to put my 2 cents in when I saw the thread about the pine tree. I've learned a lot of things here at this site, hope this will help some of you guys. Thanks.


----------

